# طلب مساعده عايز اشترى فلتر مياه



## master4san (24 يونيو 2009)

اريد شراء فلتر مياه استعمال منزلى 
انا فى مصر.. اتمنى ان اعرف افضل الانواع والاسعار لو امكن
باعتبار مهندسى ميكانيكا هم اهل الخبره فى مجالات عديده
اتمنى ان يفيدونى


----------



## moslm hassan (10 مارس 2010)

اخي هل ما زلت تريد فلتر


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (11 مارس 2010)

أخي يوجد فلتر متعدد المراحل فإذا كنت في منطقه المياه بها مالحه أي نسبة الأملاح تزيد عن 350 جزء بالمليون أنصحك بشراء فلتر يحتوي علي مرحله قطن لإزالة الشوائب ومرحله فحم لإزالة اللون والطعم والرائحه وممبران لإزالة الأملاح الزائدة بالماه وتحويلها إلي 100 جزء بالمليون تقريبا ثم مرحله عباره عن الترا فايلوت لقتل البكتيريا وهذا الفلتر من السهل تركيبه تحت حوض المطبخ ونصيحه ياأخي إهتم بالمياه لأنها مهمه جدا للصحه وعلينا أن نعطيها أولويه قبل أشياء أخري في المشتروات


----------



## محمد م عرابى (22 مارس 2010)

الى كل الاخوة المهندسين ذوى الخبرة
فى مجال معالجة المياة
ارجو المساعدة فى اختيار فلتر منزلى بسيط وغير معقد وفى نفس الوقت لايقضى على الاملاح المعدنية المفيدة للجسم
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمود كمياء (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد فلتر مرحلتين(شمعة مبدئى وشمعة كربون)يزيل المواد العالقة والمواد العضوية لايؤثر على الاملاح
ويوجد فلتر متعدد المراحل يعمل بنظام التناضح العكسى وبذلك يزيل جميع محتويات الماء حتى الاملاح ثم يزود بمرحل اعادة الاملاح عن طريق مرحلة اضافية بها معادن الكالسيوم والمغانسيوم ثم يمر بوحد ال uv وذللك اتعقيم المياة عن طريق الاشعة فوق البنفسجية ولكن يجب ان تحذر من الغش فى الاسواق من حيث عدد المراحل والاسعار
حيث انى اعمل فى هذا المجال من فترة طويلة واستطيع توريد جميع الفلاتر باى حجم واى عدد بسعر ارخص 35% من اسعار السوق
ان احتاجت اى شى انا بالخدمة


----------



## mr.noueldin (26 يوليو 2010)

شركة سو بيور 0118002606


----------



## fouadelshamy (17 أبريل 2011)

اعرف شركة محترمة لديها فلتر 8 مراحل احدث فلتر فى العالم بسعر جيد فقط تواصل معى ان شاء الله


----------



## fouadelshamy (17 أبريل 2011)

عندى فلتر 8 مراحل امريكى مركبة فى منزلى جيد جدا بسعر 2459 والبتقسيط على اربع اشهر الدفعة الاولى 859 جنية والباقى 400 جنية على اربع شهور والصيانة مدى الحياة وقطع الغيار متوافرة والشمعات متواجدها باسعار خاصة 0115632356/0118860918/0112747420


----------



## ostasd1 (15 يونيو 2011)

انا ركبت الفلتر البسيط مرحلتيين وهو عباره عن المرحلة الاولو من مادة قطنيه لازالة الشوائب والمرجلة الثانية عباره عن فلتر كربوني .
لاكن بحس بتغير في طعم المياه كانها بتاخد الطعم من الكربون . 
ايه السبب ؟ ايدونا افادكم الله؟


----------



## MIDOMAS (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*افضل فلتر مياه*

يا اخي الفاضل انا جربت
التعامل مع شركة
الزهرء لفلاتر المياه
ناس محترمة جدا
و سعر فلتر الميه عندهم ممتاز
و الافضل انه في حال اتصالك بالمهندس
بيعطي لك كل التفاصيل الدقيقة لكل فلتر مياه
و وظيفة كل مرحلة
ممكن تكتب في جوجل

الزهراء لفلاتر المياه

هاتلاقي الموقع بتاعهم
هما كمان بيبيعوا قطع غيار و بيعملو 
صيانة لفلاتر المياه
و كمان التركيب مجاني
و في حاجة عجبتني فيهم كتير
انه المهندس جاله اتصال اثناء و جودي معاه
و كان المتصل علي ما يبدو انه بيشتري من شركة فلاتر اخري
رغم ذلك المهندس
قعد يشرح له ازاي يقدر يعرف فلتر المياه الاصلي 
من فلتر المياه المغشوش او رديء الصنع
و يبين له كل قطعة و ظيفتها ايه و لو اصلية يبقي ايه العلامات اللي فيها 
و لو مغشوشة 
ايه المشكلة اللي ممكن تسببها


----------



## MIDOMAS (22 ديسمبر 2011)

midomas قال:


> يا اخي الفاضل انا جربت
> التعامل مع شركة
> الزهرء لفلاتر المياه
> ناس محترمة جدا
> ...


انا جبت لكم 
تليفون شركة فلاتر المياه
0113525261

و بخصوص الاستاذ اللي بيقو ل طعم المياه اتغير
فعلا يوجد فلاتر تغير طعم المياه
كما يوجد فلاتر اخري تعيد الي المياه طعمها الطبيعي المستساغ


----------

